# Fränkischeschweiz MTB Guide 2



## axi99 (27. März 2006)

Hallo,

ich hatte mal diesen  Bike-Guide, bis ich ihn  verliehen habe... Wollte Mir  wieder einen kaufen, leider  gibt es den nicht mehr.

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden,  der das Ding nicht mehr braucht  und mir verkaufen möchte?  

Ich wäre auch nur mit der CD  zufrieden, für die ich natürlich auch  zahle.

Axi


----------



## ttbitg (28. März 2006)

ich meine ich hätte neulich beim stadler in fürth in den ständern an der kassen ne neue ausgabe gesehen. bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axi99 (28. März 2006)

Da muss ich doch gleich Morgen mal gucken. 
Das wäre ja super, war in allen möglichen Buchläden leider ohne Erfolg.

Danke


----------



## Jango (28. März 2006)

kann ich bestätigen. Habe das Teil heute Mittag in der Hand gehabt. Liegt beim Stadler vor der Kasse für 25 Euros.

Gruß, ich


----------



## Quasimidi (29. März 2006)

Servus,

das Ding gibts auch in Erlangen beim Thalia Bücherladen am Hugenottenplatz...

Schon mal die GPS-Funktion getestet???

Olli


----------



## pefro (29. März 2006)

Hi,

http://www.madmediaworks.de/  ist Dein Freund 

Zu dem Teil gabs hier aber schon sehr durchwachsene Meinungen im Frankenforum - einfach mal SuFu benutzen.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## axi99 (30. März 2006)

Hi,

das Problem an den GPS-Daten ist, dass hier soweit ich noch weiß, nur Wegpunkte und nicht der ganze Track gespeichert ist. Ich habe dann die Wegpunkte auf der Karte angezeigt und dann anhand der beiliegenden Karte verbunden. Ist aber oftmal schwierig, weil man evtl. dann einen Trailverpasst, weil man auf der Karte nicht so genau weiß, wo eignetlich der Track ist.
Bestenfalls ein Anhalltswert...


----------



## axi99 (30. März 2006)

efro

Hey der Link ist Goldwert  Jetzt weiß ich auch, dass es jetzt den Teil 3 gbit! Vielleicht oder Hoffentlich ist das jetzt mit dem GPS- Tracks anders!


----------



## daniel_Speci (5. April 2006)

hallo leuts,
hab den guide 2 auch zuhause. nur noch keine tour danach gefahren.
welche könnt ihr denn empfehlen??? bevorzuge schöne, technische trails etc.
vielleicht klappts auch mal was zusammen?? komme aus fo.
rettener kanzel-schlangenweg ist meine houserunde 
würd mich auf interessierte freuen.
lg
daniel - enduro05


----------



## axi99 (6. April 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin bissher nur die Tour Tüchersfeld - Bärenschlucht - Kühloch - Aussichtskanzel gefahren. Da muss ich echt sagen, die war super! Vor allem die Abfahrt von Gößweinstein nach Behringersmühle echt geil. Zum Leidwesen meines Begleiters mit ein paar Tragepassagen... War aber echt ne geile Abfahrt.


----------



## dubbel (6. April 2006)

axi99 schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem die Abfahrt von Gößweinstein nach Behringersmühle echt geil. Zum Leidwesen meines Begleiters mit ein paar Tragepassagen...


wo trägt man denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## axi99 (6. April 2006)

Es geht nicht auf der Straße sondern auf dem Fußweg runter und da gehts auch mal die Treppen hoch...


----------



## pefro (9. April 2006)

Hi,

so war die Tage beim Stadler und hab mir den MTB Guide 3 mitgenommen. 

Erster Eindruck: Lieferung im Plastikbeutel, schwarzweiss, keine Bilder, Ringbindung, gewöhnungsbedürftiges Layout - und das für 25 Euro, naaaja - erstmal nicht so überzeugend und er vermittlelt er das Flair von ner Studentenseminararbeit. Grad wenn man andere Führer kennt ("Fränkische Schweiz" von Nicole Luzar kostet beispielsweise das Gleiche und zwischen den beiden Führern liegen was Layout, Aufmachung und Informationsgehalt angeht Welten). Mit dabei ist eine CD auf der neben den GPS Daten noch eine PDF Version des Führers drauf ist und eine Plastikhülle mit Klettband (Für was soll die sein, weiß das einer? - Dachte erst für Karten zum auf die Hose / auf den Rahmen pappen - aber Karten in dem Format sind nicht dabei). 

Was jetzt bleibt ist die Hoffnung das das Werk doch keine Abzocke ist und weniger durch die Aufmachung als eher durch den Inhalt überzeugt und einfach geile Touren bietet. Auf den ersten Blick hat mich zwar verwundert, das viele Touren nur eine Länge von ca. 15km haben, aber vielleicht lassen sie sich ja noch ganz gut kombinieren.

Also mal sehen und warten bis ich paar davon gefahren bin, die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt 

Gruß
Peter


----------

